# Strange Fish!



## FAY (Jul 9, 2010)

Saw these guys at the local pet shop.

I have never seen anything like them in my life.
Pics are a bit crappy as it wouldn't keep still (as fish don't) lol
It is a Long Horn Cow Fish (I think I got that right)



.
Enjoy


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 9, 2010)

Yep Fay, a member of the Boxfish family - has a bony covering over most of the body except where it needs to bend. Boxfish generally can be a bit of a problem in mixed aquaria because they emit toxins into the water, which can poison the other occupants of the tank!

Jamie.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 9, 2010)

That is a cowfish (for obvious reasons), a member of the boxfish family as Pythoninfinite said


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 9, 2010)

yer yellow cowfish. they can be good in aquaria but the will emit the toxin if they die and arent found quickly or if they get a very sudden shock


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 9, 2010)

I see these guys diving off Moreton Is., occasionally. They're a treat! I love all the box fish - they're so weird!


----------



## the jungle guy (Jul 9, 2010)

hm thats interesting looking fish,

Pythoninifnite, as you quoted they can emit toxins into the water, so are they actually poisonous excuse me here as i dont know much about fish at all


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 9, 2010)

I suspect they are toxic if you eat them - I'm sure someone here will know for sure, but they look like they might be related to puffer fish, which certainly are toxic if you eat bits of them.

Jamie.


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 9, 2010)

If severely stressed, this species may be able to exude deadly toxin, ostracitoxin, an ichthyotoxic, hemolytic, heat-stable, non-dialyzable, non-protein poison in the mucous secretions of their skin. It is apparently unique among known fish poisons; it is toxic to boxfish and resembles red tide and sea cucumber toxins in general properties.

from wiki


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Jul 9, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAH, i want one  Very cute


----------



## the-lizard-king (Jul 9, 2010)

its pretty much a puffer fish with a boxy hard exoskeliton 
they are tetrodnids and in the same family as puffers porkey pine fish and all those things


----------



## Snowman (Jul 9, 2010)

NOT AS STRANGE AS Google Image Result for http://beachchairscientist.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/blobfish1.jpg


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowman said:


> NOT AS STRANGE AS Google Image Result for http://beachchairscientist.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/blobfish1.jpg


 
I looked out for one of these when I was diving of Tas, too. I didn't see any  Or any seadragons. Or anything else. Bit of a sucky dive, really...


----------



## the jungle guy (Jul 9, 2010)

gee thats certainly different the blob fish 

what i find amazing is lately all these new sea creatures of the deep thats coming out of the woodworks or is it something they have known about for years and only now it comes to light to the public but none the less certainly interesting all these species,

sorry for jumping off topic


----------

